# Vegetable Cancer Compound



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

It caught my eye as soon as I walked in. The feeling was anxiety, awww and a bit of controlled desperation. The lady who baby sat my children twenty years ago just had me come over to look at a few bottles she had collected over the years.

 There in the midst of a ton of tins and fruit jars and nice little meds with labels and boxes, was a Vegetable cancer compound bottle with an almost great and perfect label. 

 Next to it was clark stanley Snake Oil, linamint Six 1/2 inch 

 I am going back across the way and tke pictures to post. Be right back. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

The lady was more concerned with the dust than anything, especially when I pulled out the camera.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

How many of these do you see? The label is a bit flaked. She was dusting the bejeebers out of it as I cringed. Calmly I told her to be careful of the label. She laughed... oh this old thing.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

The bottle says $10 on the label... if they only knew what it would be worth a 100+ years later.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

End


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

Here is just one of the many medicne bottles, with labels and with boxes. I didn't even skim the surface there.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

box


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

Does anyone know anything about that med bottle? 
 Here is the Snake Oil Clark Stanely, 6 1/2 which I believe is listed in Matt's book as being $100.

 She also had the Cramer sample with the reversed n's.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

What's this? Poison Med?


----------



## frank (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

That's a very nice selections of bottles the lady has!!!![]


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

Thanks Frank. I just touched the tip of the iceberg. I was driven between not telling her what they were worth and telling her. Sorry it is the treasure hunter in me. 

 She wants to sell the Veg cancer so if you know anyone interested, I thought I would offer it here first. 

 You been out digging? I'm just heading up to a place to see if I can break ground yet. Probably not as there is still two feet of snow. 

 Joel


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

That is some nice stuff, Joel. The embossing on the Vegetable Cancer Compound is sweet. The clear Parke-Davis bottle would be considered a med. They did also have some embossed poisons (the rectangular KR-9 series in amber and clear). ~Jim


----------



## frank (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

I check out a dump and found a crushed 34 ford wood panel truck laying on it's side and a dump ten feet away the ground was rockhard i kickout a  1960 coke bottle with my steeltoe boots just under the surface


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

I think I may have gotten excited for not. I was thinking it was a cancer cure bottle but it is a compound. [&o] I don't have a listing on that one. Perhaps, Matt would have an idea of its value. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: Veg Cancer Cure*

Frank, 
 That sounds like a promising place once it thaws. Take some pictures of it before and after for us. 

 Joel


----------

